# Rena XP tubing - which size do you use if you need more?



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Rena XP tubing is 5/8 in. internal diameter tubing, a size more commonly available in Europe. If you move the filter to a new tank and need a different length of tubing, where do you get your 5/8 tubing? If you can't get it, which size tubing do you use, 1/2 in. or 3/4 in (both with zip ties) to fit on your Rena XP nipples on the filter, intake and outlet?

With 3/4 in. tubing you'd have to rely on zip ties for a tight fit, and with 1/2 in. tubing you'd have to use hot water to loosen the ends enough to hopefully fit over the barbs.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

fishstein said:


> Rena XP tubing is 5/8 in. internal diameter tubing, a size more commonly available in Europe. If you move the filter to a new tank and need a different length of tubing, where do you get your 5/8 tubing? If you can't get it, which size tubing do you use, 1/2 in. or 3/4 in (both with zip ties) to fit on your Rena XP nipples on the filter, intake and outlet?
> 
> With 3/4 in. tubing you'd have to rely on zip ties for a tight fit, and with 1/2 in. tubing you'd have to use hot water to loosen the ends enough to hopefully fit over the barbs.


The last time I replaced the tubing for my Rena XP2, I bought Eheim 16-22 mm tubing. Not cuz I liked green or Eheim "wanna be" but, it was cheaper than the Rena tubing. One thing though, I think it gets less brown gunk build up than the original Rena tubing.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks bosmahe1. Is Rena tubing even available for purchase anywhere separate from the filter? It used to not be available separately, I'll check.

Either way some part is not going to be a perfect fit and hopefully double zip ties will eliminate any leaks. If I use tubing that works for the Rena XP 5/8 barbed nipples, it may be a little loose for the 1/2 in. barbed nipples on the CO2 reactor. If I use 1/2 in. tubing for the 1/2 in. barbed nipples on the CO2 reactor, they may be a very tight fit over the Rena 5/8 barbs.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

fishstein said:


> Rena XP tubing is 5/8 in. internal diameter tubing, a size more commonly available in Europe. If you move the filter to a new tank and need a different length of tubing, where do you get your 5/8 tubing? If you can't get it, which size tubing do you use, 1/2 in. or 3/4 in (both with zip ties) to fit on your Rena XP nipples on the filter, intake and outlet?
> 
> With 3/4 in. tubing you'd have to rely on zip ties for a tight fit, and with 1/2 in. tubing you'd have to use hot water to loosen the ends enough to hopefully fit over the barbs.


*When I needed to replace my Rena XP3 tubing, I just brought the intake pipe to Lowe's and they were able to find a tubing that fits well. Use olive oil on the parts to join, it makes them slide very easy to assemble.*


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

fishstein said:


> Thanks bosmahe1. Is Rena tubing even available for purchase anywhere separate from the filter? It used to not be available separately, I'll check.
> 
> Either way some part is not going to be a perfect fit and hopefully double zip ties will eliminate any leaks. If I use tubing that works for the Rena XP 5/8 barbed nipples, it may be a little loose for the 1/2 in. barbed nipples on the CO2 reactor. If I use 1/2 in. tubing for the 1/2 in. barbed nipples on the CO2 reactor, they may be a very tight fit over the Rena 5/8 barbs.


Oh, you have 1/2 barbs on your reactor. When I built my reactor, I bought nylon 5/8 inch barbs with 1/2 inch threads from US Plastics. I could never find nylon ones at HD or Lowes, only brass ones and they were 4 dollars a piece.

Yeah, a 1/8 inch difference in size is alot to "cheat" on. I would be to paranoid.

Can you use this?

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=28688&catid=551


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Crispino Ramos said:


> *When I needed to replace my Rena XP3 tubing, I just brought the intake pipe to Lowe's and they were able to find a tubing that fits well. Use olive oil on the parts to join, it makes them slide very easy to assemble.*


Did you use extra virgin Olive Oil? [smilie=b:


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

When I built my reactor for my xp 2, I found two 1/2" x 5/8" barbed couplings and just added that into the line of the system to run 1/2" tubing. I was having a heckuva time finding the 5/8"x 3/4" MPT elbows that I wanted. The 1/2" barbs were easy to find and I have never had leakage issues. Not the most elegant solution, but an effective one.


----------

